# برنامج بسيط لحساب الترس العدل عربى من تصميمى



## farag hamed (4 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذا البرنامج قمت بتصميمه خاصة لفنى الورش الميكانيكية حيث لاحظت صعوبة لدى الفنيين فى حسابات التروس سواء عند تصميم ترس او صيانة ترس قمت بتصميم هذا البرنامج البسيط للغاية والسهل فى التعامل معه وباللغة العربية .:20:
محتويات البرنامج 
يحتوى على المديول حيث عند اختيارك للمديول من الجدول العلوى يظهر موصفات سن المديول فى الجدول السفلى من ارتفاع للسن و عمق السن والخطوة وقمة السن وجزع السن
اكتب معطيات الترس فى الجدول العلوى للحصول على ناتج المعطيات فى الجدول السفلى من مديول وقطر الخطوة والقطر الخارجى وعدد الأسنان ..... الخ من موصفات الترس العدل .
قمت بتصميم الجدول بحيث ينتج موصفات ترسين نظرا لوجود علاقة ميكانيكية دائمة مرتبطة بين مركزى ترسين وذلك للتسهيل على المصمم والمصنع .
ارجو ان تعم الفائدة .
قريبا سوف اطور البرنامج ليحتوى على حسابات قدرة النقل وحسابات التروس المخروطية والحلزونية والدودية ... الخ .. ولكن ارجو ابداء الراى فى البرنامج الحالى من حيث التصميم 
صورة للبرنامج.


----------



## م.الدجيل (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng mhmd (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا​


----------



## وضاح الجبري (17 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومنتضرين تطوير البرنامج


----------



## عمراياد (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (28 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك000000مع التقدير


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (30 أبريل 2011)

الاخ العزيز شكرا للمجهود الرائع والخدمة الكبيرة


----------



## ahmed_sena71 (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوشوقى (11 يونيو 2011)

كدة دة شغل مندس


----------



## ابوشوقى (11 يونيو 2011)

مهندس


----------



## salih9 (20 يونيو 2011)

احسنت بارك الله فيك

والى الامام


----------



## مهندس كتر (18 فبراير 2012)

هذا مجهود انسان متمكن في هذا المجال اشكرك من اعماقي المكنيكيه


----------



## سلطان الحق (21 أكتوبر 2012)

تشكر يا أخي


----------



## عاطف عبدالموجود (23 ديسمبر 2012)

:30:بارك لكا الله وزادك علما:30:


----------



## عاطف عبدالموجود (23 ديسمبر 2012)

_*جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما

*_


----------



## zakimc (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله نسأل الله عزوجل ان يبارك لك في علمك عملك...................آمين.


----------



## علاءالدين بنيان (27 يناير 2013)

:15:بارك الله بمجهودك


----------



## rambomenaa (27 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shar4 (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (29 نوفمبر 2013)

برنامج جميل جدا 
لكن ممكن تنفيذة على فيجوال بيسك


----------



## eslamstartop (29 نوفمبر 2013)

farag hamed قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هذا البرنامج قمت بتصميمه خاصة لفنى الورش الميكانيكية حيث لاحظت صعوبة لدى الفنيين فى حسابات التروس سواء عند تصميم ترس او صيانة ترس قمت بتصميم هذا البرنامج البسيط للغاية والسهل فى التعامل معه وباللغة العربية .:20:
> محتويات البرنامج
> يحتوى على المديول حيث عند اختيارك للمديول من الجدول العلوى يظهر موصفات سن المديول فى الجدول السفلى من ارتفاع للسن و عمق السن والخطوة وقمة السن وجزع السن
> ...



مشاء الله عليك بجد 
ياريت دايما تتحفنا بابدعاتك الجميله دي
ويريت حضرتك تنورنا في الجروب ده علي الفيس لكي نستفيد من خبره سيادتك
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1375633172686455/


----------



## tooprouder (1 أغسطس 2014)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (3 أغسطس 2014)

مجهود مقدر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## غسان التكريتي (5 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك شيء اكثر من رووعة وممتاز لمبادرة جميلة تضاف الى ميزان حسناتك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن السعيد صابر (6 أغسطس 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*​


----------

